# Wifi is significantly slower then ethernet



## hmakhter (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a Windows 8.1 OS. the model of my pc is h9-1330. My wifi adapter is Broadcom BCM943228HMB model. I have century link fiber optic 1000 mbps internet. My computer download times over wifi would average around 3-5 mb/s. I don't recall the day it happened but then my download times where slow and went down to 300-500 kb/s. My ping in online games increased also. My computer crashed so I restored it to Factory New settings and the slow download times still persisted. I even moved my computer right next to my modem and still had slow download times. I also have another computer in my house that is the same model and over wifi it averages 3-4 mb/s. I decided to hook my computer via Ethernet and my fast download times of 3-5 mb/s returned. I don't understand why this is happening. Even my old vista labtop from 2005 is getting 3-4 mb/s. I updated my network adapter and even changed my ip address but the problem as persisted.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Wireless will always be slower than wired . . but Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Lets see an ookla test from modem of the two computers.


----------

